# Frontier hawk



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Does anyone have experience with the cold steel frontier hawk ? the price is just too good to be true , should I go for it ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Amazon reviews suggest it is a good product. At least for the money.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Got a link or what you are talking about?


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

darn it , week ago it was 19ish $ now 30$ 

https://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Frontier-Tomahawk-without/dp/B0030DDG9Q/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1HUF1OP99L6F7&keywords=cold+steel+frontier+hawk&qid=1559062994&s=gateway&sprefix=cold+steel+fro%2Caps%2C290&sr=8-1


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> darn it , week ago it was 19ish $ now 30$
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Cold-Steel-Frontier-Tomahawk-without/dp/B0030DDG9Q/ref=sr_1_1?crid=1HUF1OP99L6F7&keywords=cold+steel+frontier+hawk&qid=1559062994&s=gateway&sprefix=cold+steel+fro%2Caps%2C290&sr=8-1


Esrtwing.

https://www.estwing.com/collections/axes-outdoor/products/campers-axe-long-handle


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

The only thing I don't like about them is the hole drilled for a set screw. Just from a traditional point of view


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

It has mixed reviews on MidwayUSA, which is a reputable site; and there is a demonstration video located on Midway, from Cold Steel. One of the raters gave it 2 stars, because the head was loose. But most of the reviews are 4 or 5 stars; the price is very cheap, and it makes me wonder how they can sell it at so low a price; but Cold Steel tends to sell pretty good stuff. https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/924170/cold-steel-frontier-tomahawk-3-1-4-blade-22-overall-length-hickory-handle?utm_medium=shopping&utm_source=connexity&utm_campaign=Knives+%26+Tools+-+Axes+%26+Tomahawks&utm_content=924170


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Cold Steel hawks are fine for home use but I wouldn't carry one off grid. I beat the crap out of one working in the yard and its great for that. Keep it sharp and dry and it'll do the job.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> The only thing I don't like about them is the hole drilled for a set screw. Just from a traditional point of view


amen!


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> Esrtwing.
> 
> https://www.estwing.com/collections/axes-outdoor/products/campers-axe-long-handle


I have more axes then I need , so I'm just looking for a hawk not an axe , to throw and have fun modding it


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> It has mixed reviews on MidwayUSA, which is a reputable site; and there is a demonstration video located on Midway, from Cold Steel. One of the raters gave it 2 stars, because the head was loose. But most of the reviews are 4 or 5 stars; the price is very cheap, and it makes me wonder how they can sell it at so low a price; but Cold Steel tends to sell pretty good stuff. https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/924170/cold-steel-frontier-tomahawk-3-1-4-blade-22-overall-length-hickory-handle?utm_medium=shopping&utm_source=connexity&utm_campaign=Knives+%26+Tools+-+Axes+%26+Tomahawks&utm_content=924170


It needs sharpening and modding and I'm ok with that , I just want to know if steel is good and durable


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

chemikle said:


> I have more axes then I need , so I'm just looking for a hawk not an axe , to throw and have fun modding it


That was not an axe, just something for a backpack. An axe IMHO weighs > 3.5 LBs ~2.9 kilos

Erstwing makes smaller toys, or check out Council Tool:

For real axes or toys

http://counciltool.com/outdoorcamping/http://counciltool.com/outdoorcamping/

Another place is the muzzleloadingforum.com, they are the real deal on hawks. Making them not selling.


----------

